
Are you living in a Computer Simulation? - ghckr
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/are-you-living-in-a-computer-simulation
======
davnn
What about the chance of failure of a simulation? When you believe that
simulations are nested like virtual machines inside virtual machines even a
small chance of failure would make it highly unlikely to live in a very deeply
nested simulation and thus increasing the chance that you are near to the
physical reality.

